# Help! Any ideas what's wrong??



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I took Dylan for a walk this morning and he was in and out of the river. He was absolutely fine. When we got home, he lay down in the hall and I later heard him winging. There is something wrong and I just can't work out what. Every few minutes he goes mad and flies around in circles really distressed. He won't get up if I call him, and if he does then he is in great distress. It seems to be centred on one of his front paws, but I've checked it and can't find anything wrong. I've checked his pad and when I press or manipulate the paw and leg it doesn't seem to hurt him. I've checked his ears and all his body and can't find anything wrong. Any suggestions please??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Has he been to the bathroom since you posted this??? Oh poor Dylan, I hope he is ok. Keep us updated. I can't think of what it could be especially if he would let you touch his paw


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

No he hasn't been to the bathroom. He's a little calmer now, but still having these turns every 10 minutes or so. I'm not sure if it's his paw or whether he's using the paw to paw at somewhere that's hurting him 
I just found him hiding at the bottom of the garden. Don't want to rush him off to the vets but I'll have to see how he goes


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor guy. I hope he is ok. Strange that he is acting so not himself.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He's now hiding in the loo. It's cool on the floor there and he's been there for a couple of hours. I'm now wondering if it's something internal, like earache, as I can't find anything external wrong.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He's hiding away by himself...for hours...poor guy, that isn't normally like him is it???
does he have more ear wax than normal???


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Take him to the vet; mine always surprise me, they usually have a good idea what is wrong. My cat was poorly and I thought she had a tummy upset, they wanted to do xrays and determined a cystic kidney that needed urgent surgery, you just never know! It is always better to see them and have them say 'don't worry', than miss something that could be important.
Love to you both, I know how worrying it all is, Iz has a tummy upset and we are now on day three with no improvement on the chicken and rice - so if no improvement tomorrow I am off to the vet! She was munching on something in the field on Friday and goodness knows what it might have been! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Do give bio-yogurt as well Cara - that's really good for bad tummies. Wish Iz better. I'm going to try to keep Dylan at home today and take him to the vet in the morning if there's still a problem, but knowing me I'll end up at the emergency vet tonight


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck, do let us know what happens xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, poor Dylan! I hope you figure it out soon and that it is nothing serious.

And I hope Iz's tummy feels better soon!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Our guys do that when they get a ant on them. They don't understand what the sharp pain is from and it _really _freaks them out to just be bite by a invisible enemy. 

Because he was fine tell you got home I wouldn't take him to the vet, I think he just picked up something, it doesn't sound like something physical is damaged or anything. At least wait a day. If you have any dawn dish soap or the such you could soak his legs in it down to the skin, it'll kill bugs if he has any on him.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I was going to say could he have been bitten or stung? His behviour is really like Betty's after her recent spaying when she could obviously feel her stitches/wound itching or puling and she'd spin round madly in a circle a number of times and then throw herself down. It was very disconcerting.

Hope Dylan is ok!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just back from the vets - decided to take him rather than risk a bad night. They can't make out what it is either. Seems most likely to be his paw and possibly a bite or sting. I had to carry him to the car as he wouldn't get up or walk at all at home, then when I got to the vet he leapt out of the car and ran across the road to the vet and then jumped around inside there - typical! They've given him an anti-inflammatory injection and told me to let them know in the morning how he is. He's certainly a lot better now - he's walking, but still in distress every now and then. Thanks for all your suggestions x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaw. Glad it's nothing too serious. I've been checking this thread all day to hear the updates.

Typical that he bounded into the vets! Ha!! I had a dog once that hurt her paw and spent a day limping around on 3 legs, holding her paw out in front of her. She got lots of sympathy and cuddles and treats. I gave her paw a couple of salt baths. However, when she realised we were about to go for a walk without her she suddenly recovered and started leaping around on all 4 paws!! (Don't worry - not suggesting Dylan's making it up in the slightest! It just reminded me of that!).

Is he eating?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope he stays on the mend...poor guy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I think if Flo had jumped into water then began acting out of character my first reaction would be to shower and wash her then brush her through. It's difficult to work out what is troubling them isn't it as his problem maybe totally unrelated to jumping in and out of the water.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope he gets better tonight xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope Dylans a bit brighter now and that tomorrow there'll be no sign of whatever was up its so difficult, take care x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Helen,

Gosh, what a traumatic day for you! I''m only just catching up cos my laptop is broken. Is Dylan okay today? It does sound like a more extreme version of what Rosie was like when she got nettle stings, so maybe it was a sting of some sort?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, thanks, Dylan seems back to normal this morning. My conclusion is that it was either a bite or sting on his paw or an insect in his ear, probably the former. Could also, as you say, have been nettles. It was just weird that we could press and manipulate his paw without any reaction. Oh well, guess we'll never know.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Bless him. Glad he's back to his normal self! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So GLad he is back to normal...poor little dylan


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just caught up with this. Hope the wee fellow is fine today. What a worry.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

How is he today Helen. Back to his old self I hope.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, absolutely normal thanks (not that Dylan is ever very normal). I am impressed with my new vet - they phoned this afternoon to see how he was. Pretty caring methinks. It's always sod's law - if you take them to the vet then they're usually fine and if you don't then you end up with a terrible evening and the emergency vet!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Take him to the vet; mine always surprise me, they usually have a good idea what is wrong. My cat was poorly and I thought she had a tummy upset, they wanted to do xrays and determined a cystic kidney that needed urgent surgery, you just never know! It is always better to see them and have them say 'don't worry', than miss something that could be important.
> Love to you both, I know how worrying it all is, Iz has a tummy upset and we are now on day three with no improvement on the chicken and rice - so if no improvement tomorrow I am off to the vet! She was munching on something in the field on Friday and goodness knows what it might have been! xx


Teddy is hoping his half sister is feeling better today and sends her big licks


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Teddy is hoping his half sister is feeling better today and sends her big licks


Ha ha ha, took her to the vet this morning as she was still quite poorly. She has antibiotics, but of course no idea what is causing it. It is wait and see. Thanks and love to Teddy - a question - how often do you bath him? I find trying to keep Izzy clean a complete nightmare. xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

caradunne said:


> She has antibiotics, but of course no idea what is causing it. xx


Cara, even more important to give yoghurt if she is on antibiotics - you need to recolonise the gut with good flora.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it's like us,,,,when we are on antibiotics yogurt is a good idea.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Ha ha ha, took her to the vet this morning as she was still quite poorly. She has antibiotics, but of course no idea what is causing it. It is wait and see. Thanks and love to Teddy - a question - how often do you bath him? I find trying to keep Izzy clean a complete nightmare. xx


Teddy is filthy every day, especially around his feet and under his belly. If itis really caked I just put his front paws into a basin of water and then his back paws( and sometimes his belly) dry them off with a towel. Gets the worst of the muck out. Thats the stinky time but when he is properly dry a brush gets him pretty clean again.
He gets a proper bath every two or three weeks nowadays. I was bathing him every time he came back from a dirty walk at first, but somebody said about the dirt brushing out, so thats what I do now, mostly. It is impossible to keep him clean for long. Suppose thats the price you pay for having a white dog (something I never thought about at the time, I must confess) I suppose Izzy will have the same problem, being so similar in colour? I did find that the Les Pooches brush was more effective at getting the dirt out, too. If you feel you need to bath Izzy a lot I think the Tropiclean shampoo doesn't dry the skin out. I have only done him once with that and he looked great for a good few days afterwards. But I agree, it's a nightmare keeping him looking presentable
He is a bit smelly at the moment,too, which he is not usually, and I am going to ask advice from vet when he goes for his booster tomorrow, I think its his ears, even though they are cleaned nearly every day, but they are waxy looking. Wish I could 'pluck' up courage to pluck his ears, lol but I need to get them done at the groomers until then.
Hope wee Izzy gets better soon.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to here he's recovering well.  At least is was nothing serious!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Cara, even more important to give yoghurt if she is on antibiotics - you need to recolonise the gut with good flora.


Thanks, I will get some xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Tressa
I have sent you a PM re cleaning as I guess everyone else won't be interested in the bathing habits of our dirty little White dogs! Xx


----------

